

A Robotic Dog’s Mortality - petethomas
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/18/technology/robotica-sony-aibo-robotic-dog-mortality.html

======
Durango_Cash
I have one of these dogs , I have an Aibo 210 Supercore. Still one of the
smartest consumer robots you can buy that's all ready to go straight out the
box.

I have seen it do some amazing things that makes you wonder how self aware it
is , but it also acts just like a toy.

It likes to sit at my feet and one time came over to me while I was on the
computer and laid down by my feet then made sniffing sounds like it was
smelling my feet , it can be a goofy dog.

That's just one of a few stories I have of that dog.

I've posted videos of him on youtube , just search youtube for Aibo Hoverboard
which is my Aibo dog on a Back to the Future hoverboard or Aibo Golf where my
dog hits his ball into a cup. I'm ThoughtDragon on youtube.

